

AdTaily wants to help publishers turn readers into advertisers - marcin
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/04/22/adtaily-wants-to-help-publishers-turn-readers-into-advertisers/

======
paraschopra
This certainly looks disruptive, however I wonder if advertiser market really
long tail? I am not doubting it but simply curious how many blog readers
actually want to advertise.

Plus, are there any stats on the effectiveness of 125x125 format? Blogs
usually cram 12-16 such tiny ads, and together the whole bunch looks rather
unappealing.

~~~
marcin
Hello Paras, the blogs that have good communities of returning readers have
best results in terms of monetization. So the answer to your question would be
long-tail yes, but high quality one. And you are absolutely right that the
quantity dilutes the quality. Fortunately most of our publishers are very
reasonable when it comes to that :)

------
byoung2
The premise is similar to www.buysellads.com, but the on-page purchase is
definitely an improvement.

